# about the recipe submission format



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

OMG! 
Will we still be able to submit recipes in the original format instead of just forum posting style? 

Stuff can get lost in here!
:jawdrop:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Straight forum style...in the course of a year I only got a handful of recipes.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I see your point.*

Looks like the new recipe forum is taking off already.

Thanks for the addition. 

A couple more questions if I may..........will it be listed (given a quick link), under the "Bulletin boards" heading to the left of the log in page? And what will become of the 7 recipes that were submitted in old format that are currently linked under the "On the water" recipe link to the left?

Thanks again.


----------

